# Man shot and killed son



## Bigun

Don't know if everyone else saw this. http://kstp.com/article/stories/S418573.shtml?cat=1 
My prayers for all involved, be careful, and always identify your target.


----------



## krustydawg

How anyone could ever make it through such a tragedy is beyond me. The article doesn't really go into detail about how it actually happened, truely sad. My condolences go out to the family and the innocent little guy that lost his life.


----------



## flattiesinohio

thats a sad thing to happen to anyone.....i feel sorry for the boy's father and family!!!for those of you that do hunt rather it be with a child/teenager or full grown person please be carifull out there and always be sure of what you are shooting at even if it means letting it go by you and waiting for the next one


----------



## Mamps

Man, when I thought I was having a bad day...
Sure makes you thank the good lord for what you have.


----------



## bkr43050

Mamps said:


> Man, when I thought I was having a bad day...
> Sure makes you thank the good lord for what you have.


Ain't that the truth.

That story just nearly makes me sick at my stomach reading it. I can't even imagine how I would cope with that if it were me.

Safety first folks! I am sure you have heard it a thousand times but one more time never hurts. I hate reading stories like that.


----------



## TMK

I can't even begin to imagine the pain the family and especially the father is feeling right now.

A tragedy that could have been prevented....


----------



## zap

I can't imagine how this could have happened.


----------



## Toxic

First off, "why" would you let your 8yr old son walk around in the woods during turkey season. And he never identified his target. It is surely an shooting that could have been avoided.


----------



## rackman323

I have to agree with Toxic. Don't take me the wrong way, I feel for the man and my thoughts and prayers go out to the family, but an 8 year old should be sitting next to dad on a turkey hunt???


----------



## krustydawg

rackman323 said:


> I have to agree with Toxic. Don't take me the wrong way, I feel for the man and my thoughts and prayers go out to the family, but an 8 year old should be sitting next to dad on a turkey hunt???


The article does not go into detail about how it actually occurred. For all we know the boy could have been sitting next to his father when the gun discharged. A horrible, horrible occurrence either way you look at it.

My apologies I misread the article.....


----------



## Hetfieldinn

I agree, it was a horrible thing to happen.

It says that the accident happened at 6:30. Isn't legal hunting time only until noon, or are there extended hours for youth hunting?


----------



## BigV

Hetfieldinn said:


> I agree, it was a horrible thing to happen.
> 
> It says that the accident happened at 6:30. Isn't legal hunting time only until noon, or are there extended hours for youth hunting?



From The ODNR website


> Spring Turkey Season (open in all Ohio Counties)
> 
> Spring turkey permit required in addition to a hunting license. Limit 2 bearded turkeys per hunter per spring season. Only one bearded turkey may be taken per day. Hours 1/2 hour before sunrise to noon. Only shotguns using shot, crossbows, and longbows permitted.


I feel sorry for the family, what a tragedy!
This guy should have never been in the woods if he cant distinguish the difference between a human and wild game.
What ever happened to:


> know your target and whats beyond


----------



## zap

I don't want to minimize the tragety of this event.

However, as a 15 year vet teaching hunter ed before I ran out of time...and as a cop now.....there is no excuse for this the way it prima fascia appears. I was hunting by myself when I was nine years old. Different time and place. Now, my boy is 11 and he is right beside me turkey hunting...he is NOT out of my sight during the open season. Period.


----------



## bkr43050

Hetfieldinn said:


> I agree, it was a horrible thing to happen.
> 
> It says that the accident happened at 6:30. Isn't legal hunting time only until noon, or are there extended hours for youth hunting?


I believe this happened in Minnesota. I took a quick look at their regs and they allow hunting 1/2 before sunrise until sunset. That caught my attention as well when I read it. I didn't know where it was but when I read that I thought it HAD to be in a state that allowed all day hunting since they didn't point that out as a violation.


----------



## Hetfieldinn

bkr43050 said:


> I believe this happened in Minnesota. I took a quick look at their regs and they allow hunting 1/2 before sunrise until sunset. That caught my attention as well when I read it. I didn't know where it was but when I read that I thought it HAD to be in a state that allowed all day hunting since they didn't point that out as a violation.



Ahhhhh. That would make sense. I saw the story on TV while at Turtle Creek on Monday, and took for granted that it had happened in Ohio.


----------



## fish4wall

first thing you ever do is I.D. YOUR TAGET!!!! before that gun,bow or what ever!!! comes up to shoot!!!! plus i have 2 boys ones 12 the other is 4. and you can bet your life that my older son was always by my side!!! and i tell him all the time ID...ID ..ID....THE TAGET!!!! and i will stress it with my younger son!!!


----------



## Toxic

krustydawg said:


> The article does not go into detail about how it actually occurred. For all we know the boy could have been sitting next to his father when the gun discharged. A horrible, horrible occurrence either way you look at it.



Krusty, the very first paragraph states "he mistook his son for a turkey". 

From the site "The Sibley County Sheriff says that a man who accidentally shot and killed his eight-year-old son while they were hunting apparently mistook the boy for a turkey" 

So I don't think his son was next to him. Sad event.

Hetfieldinn & Bkr43050, KSTP TV and Sibley County is in Minnesota


----------



## Toxic

I watched the video that is now (or may have been there before) about the event. The Mom wrote a letter to the TV station saying the Father told his son to stay put while the Father apparently went some where "the clip didn't state where though". I couldn't imagine what that family is going through right now. 

There is no bird that you can buy in the store for 10 bucks ever worth jumping the gun and shooting before you can identify it.


----------



## BigV

Watch the *Video Here*


----------



## bkr43050

He said the dad took off after the turkeys and instructed the boy to stay put. The boy did what many 8 year olds would do in that situation. He followed his dad and was 20 yards behind him when the dad shot. That in no way excuses the dad for shooting at an unidentified target but it at least explains the circumstances that led to the shooting. Hearing the sheriff describe the incident puts even more of a visual of the event in my mind. And I have to tell you that is just heart wrenching. Sad, sad story.

I hope that everyone on here reads this story if only to remind them of the danger that is out there and to put safety at the top of their priorities.


----------



## Toxic

bkr43050 said:


> Hearing the sheriff describe the incident puts even more of a visual of the event in my mind. And I have to tell you that is just heart wrenching. Sad, sad story.
> 
> 
> 
> Very well said. Even the sheriff had a hard time telling it.
> 
> Can anyone download that video for me. I would like a copy to play at my Hunter Ed classes to stress the importance of safe hunting.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bigun

Looks like dad may not have had his liscense (hunting or turkey tag I don't know) http://wcco.com/local/father.shot.son.2.707323.html


----------



## Hetfieldinn

Bigun said:


> Looks like dad may not have had his liscense (hunting or turkey tag I don't know) http://wcco.com/local/father.shot.son.2.707323.html


From what I've read today, they were also tresspassing.

Still a very sad situation, don't get me wrong, but it seems that the father wasn't one to follow the laws of the land.


----------



## c. j. stone

I feel terrible that such a thing could happen but I know through a friend that it can happen. He was shot in Pa. by an elderly man who said he "swore" he had a turkey in his sights when he fired. He put a high percentage of a load of #5's in the back, neck and head of a guy who looks nothing like a turkey. The older man, hearing the calling, snuck up on my friend within 30 yds or so and fired. He was so distraught when he saw what he had shot another person that he had a heart attack on the spot and friend's son(who was hunting a couple hundred yards away and came to see what dad had bagged) had to run to the nearest road and have someone with a CB relay the situation to the authorities.(this was way before everybody had a cell phone.) He gave a good description of the location and a helicopter was dispatched to airlift them to the nearest hospital where they were in "adjoining beds in the same room" for several days together. Fortunately both survived and actually became well acquainted-though not really good friends! You're out there in camo from head to toe and you move a certain way and bammo. As previously stated, always identify your target before you shoot!


----------

